# IVF or ICSI



## lcr (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi

We're on our third attempt and don't know whether to go for IVF or ICSI. We have a 20 month son (via iui) so know that the egg and sperm are compatible. We are both 37. On our first 2 attempts we were advised to opt for ICSI because I only produced 5 eggs and the sperm was 'borderline' . They didn't want to risk zero fertilisation. We had a high fertilisation rate on both attempts but the resulting 3 day embryos were poor quality. 2 were put back on both occasions but none implanted. My question is could ICSI possibly be damaging my eggs? I'm responding better this time -8 follicles- and am wondering whether ivf would be better as natural selection may produce a healthier embryo. The downside is that I may get no embryos to put back in. 

Would really appreciate your thoughts

LCR


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

lcr said:


> Hi
> 
> We're on our third attempt and don't know whether to go for IVF or ICSI. We have a 20 month son (via iui) so know that the egg and sperm are compatible. We are both 37. On our first 2 attempts we were advised to opt for ICSI because I only produced 5 eggs and the sperm was 'borderline' . They didn't want to risk zero fertilisation. We had a high fertilisation rate on both attempts but the resulting 3 day embryos were poor quality. 2 were put back on both occasions but none implanted. My question is could ICSI possibly be damaging my eggs? I'm responding better this time -8 follicles- and am wondering whether ivf would be better as natural selection may produce a healthier embryo. The downside is that I may get no embryos to put back in.
> 
> ...


Hello LCR,

ICSI does have a risk of damaging eggs but this is something that is seen the next day when the egg has degenerated so the main difference in your case would really focus on how the sperm is selected. With ICSI the embryologist selects the best looking sperm but with IVF the best sperm selects itself.

Sadly a lot of people can have two failed cycles with no underlying issue but it may be worth trying to do something a bit different, although generally the pregnancy rates are very similar for IVF and ICSI. But only you can really decide if you want to take the risk of no embryos but as you already have a baby from IUI this would be more of a calculated risk than for someone who has never been pregnant and the sperm is borderline.

Best wishes


----------

